# Found pigeon



## Jasmine82 (Jun 8, 2017)

I have had one show up in my garage last night. It doesn't seem to be able to fly to well. I brought it is and gave it sees and water. It has 2 bands on it but one just has the number 13 on it??? Any ideas what his story could be and how I can find out where it belongs??


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Where do you live? Could you pls post a photo? If it has a band it is a lost pet pigeonor racing pigeon who is totally dependent on peopke to survive. Thank you for rescuing him as predators will get him otherwise.


----------



## Jasmine82 (Jun 8, 2017)

I live in Michigan. It does seem to be on the skinny side. I have other pet birds and I know I'm not supposed to feel the breast bone like I can on in this bird


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No way to track him with those bands. Please don't let him go though, as he won't survive out there. That's why he ended up in your garage. They look for a structure that might be a loft, which is all they know. Probably someone in the area has pigeons. He could be from a place that releases them for funerals and weddings, or could be someones pet. Poor thing is probably lost.


----------



## Jasmine82 (Jun 8, 2017)

Well I'm not to sure what to do with him...i have him set up in my dogs big dog cage at the moment. I think I figured out why he can't fly to Well, he's missing half of his tail feathers. He can fly just not very high or long. All I have given him is bird seeds. Any other ideas? I have some whole grain bread that I tried just to see and he won't touch it. I know bread is bad but just looking for anything he will eat


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Seed is what he would eat. He probably doesn't recognize bread as food. Leave him with a dish of water as well. Can you check him for any other injuries. If missing tail feathers then a good chance he may have gotten caught by an animal. Can you check and see if there are any cuts or anything under the feathers? Thanks for helping him.


----------



## Jasmine82 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yea he seems fine other then that. He's pearly white head to toe lol. What seed mix do they like the most? I have a sparrow 2 starlings a love bird and a parrotlet so I have food for them...he seems to pick the millit seeds out


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Wotta beautiful catch...!
He might have been caught by a falcon/hawk. Thank God he was able to free himself. White birds are their favorite. white color stands out. Dont let him out or he will again be on their hit list. Since you have other birds I think you can keep him too. He will love to eat pigeon mix available at pigeon supply places...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Dont know where in MI you live. There are some white pigeons showing up as found on craigslist...dont know if they are the same bird or lost birds from wedding releases or?
https://annarbor.craigslist.org/laf/6132441976.html
https://annarbor.craigslist.org/laf/6132441976.html
https://cnj.craigslist.org/laf/6166047678.html
I dont approve of wedding releasing because so many birds get lost, and lost white doves/pigeons are at such a disadvantage with predators.
http://www.midmichiganwhitedoverelease.com/
There are a lot of companies like this.
If you cant find the owner of the gorgeous bird, would you like to keep him as a pet, ir find him a home? Thank you for helping him. He is a domestic pigeon and you have saved his life.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wedding releases are not all bad. Sure there are some idiotic people who will release poor birds that are not trained and will not find their way back home. Often they will just die out there sadly.
But there are also good reputable people who train their birds correctly and really care about them. Their birds do home back to their home loft. And it isn't as if they go as far out as racing does. So they cannot all be lumped into one group.


----------



## Jasmine82 (Jun 8, 2017)

Well from what I read the ceremonial birds are 2 different kinds. One is just dives which is the cruel way because they don't know how to make it back home which is why most prefer to use the homing pigeon because it will make its way home. Although they can still get lost. This one we were able to catch because it can t fly to well. Last night when I was able to look it over better it's missing one half side of his tail feathers. So for sure I'm not letting him back outside especially if he can't fly that would just be cruel. A friend of mine did call and find a place that would take him and rehabilitate him to release him but he's also super thin so I'm not to sure being let go would be good for him even if he was able to fly. He sure is a pretty bird. He's not to happy to have human contact. He will sit near me but he wants me to stay that distance away. The only cage I have big enough for him is my dog cage so I hope that's ok for now. I put a pillow in it and that's where he likes to sit


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope you will adopt him as he is a lovely bird and has chosen you.


----------



## Jasmine82 (Jun 8, 2017)

Lol well when u word it that way lol I just picked him up some actual pigeon and dove food....


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

What a lovely bird and so glad he chose your garden to visit, must have known you're a 'bird person' lol. I love how super white he is, adorable babe and thank you so much for caring for him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Suspect he will make a truly fine pet. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Jasmine82 (Jun 8, 2017)

My question is...if a pigeon isn't to sure of people...can that change?


----------



## Jasmine82 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yea im for sure enjoying the pure white


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pigeons often take a while to trust new people. We adopted a homer, Lucy, who would not have anything to do with us for months. Now i call her sweet Lucy as she is a lover. Pigeons are prey animals who are wise to be timid at first. I think soon your bird will be your best friend. Does he/she have a name?


----------



## Jasmine82 (Jun 8, 2017)

It's already less timid of me today then yesterday. Not growling at me when I go near it lol i havnt named it lol I have to work my husband slowly...i just told him that a white pigeon means peace and love and the holy spirit..once the holy spirit chooses u u can t kick him out..thats bad juju...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It will just take time. I have had rescues that took many months to get used to me. And some domestic birds that were not handled, or were not handled nicely, and they have sometimes growled for months. They eventually got used to me and came around, even come to me for treats. You'll see.

BTW........I like what you told your husband.


----------

